# At The Farm



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

I have a 28x40 shop.I run my big planer in it and do tractor and vehicle repair. Wood heated,good place to get out of the weather. I am building the new barn on this farm.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

*Looks like a band stand*

Looks like you play music in it to:rockin: 
Jody


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*That's not the shop in that last photo.*

That is the house on the farm. Both sprayed barn red,both T-111
Here is a pic of the shop,on the right.


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*Music*

The Back porch om the house makes an excellent bandshell.We like to get together with freinds and family in large bunches.My Youngest son is musical and we always have live music at our shindigs


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Is that a cultipacker on the back of your JD?


----------



## leolav (Sep 16, 2003)

Nice setup. You must love that as a workshop.

What other ww tools do you have?


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*leo*

Tools tools tools and more tools
Powermatic artisan cabnetmakers table saw,Dewalt 12 inch radial arm saw,Delta model 1400 bandsaw,6 routers,6 inch joiner,bed lathe , face turning lathe,every air sander made,router reproducer,radial drill press,chain mortiser,timber framers 16 inch circular saw,saw mill,roto zip,air nailers of multiple discription, paslode nailer,porter cable clapboard grinder,clapboard jig for the saw mill,complete set of 18 volt dewalt,including sawsall,and jig saw,24 volt dewalt circular saw,24 inch scrollsaw.Marples turning chisles,complete set of jigs for the table saw,including tenoning jig,brad point drill,forsner drills,sign maker set up,dovetailer,collection of block planes,power mitre,hole hawg,and more . Some day I will have a complete set up.Oh ya sawdust collection system,not set up yet.


----------

